# What's with IMF?



## spinyvegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

This forum used to be popping. Traffic has slowed almost to a standstill. We have plenty of members. Whats the deal ladies and gents?


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe people are actually working out instead of talking about it?

Sippin slurpees in the puter chair ain't gonna get you ripped.  You know?

Although I'm consciously lifting less and eating more.  So whatever.

Ok there is a jar of peanut butter calling me.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

I lift and then I troll. Plenty of people on here have a wealth of knowledge to share.


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> This forum used to be popping. Traffic has slowed almost to a standstill. We have plenty of members. Whats the deal ladies and gents?



....  it's dead here, no new posts , used to like it here, thinking of stopping here & ASF 'pit'...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2015)

I heard from a real good man there's going to be a great new sponsor at ASF...but you didn't hear that from me.

As for this site don't leave Charly, it's always darkest before the dawn.

Besides who's going to be my smoking buddy?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

Please elaborate IA?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2015)

@ spiny. I would love too, but they're negotiating right now. But I can say this spinyvegeta, I think you'll like his products.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  it's dead here, no new posts , used to like it here, thinking of stopping here & ASF 'pit'...


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Please elaborate IA?



Okay, he's started a thread over there already. My man Dio, Dionysus Labs.


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> I heard from a real good man there's going to be a great new sponsor at ASF...but you didn't hear that from me.
> 
> As for this site don't leave Charly, it's always darkest before the dawn.
> 
> Besides who's going to be my smoking buddy?




....   ok Rick ,,,i'm rolling ... it's only you and a few others still here, like spiny ..  I think spiny is a smoker also...you should be a mod, Rick, maybe things would pick up.....


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2015)

charley said:


> ....   ok Rick ,,,i'm rolling ... it's only you and a few others still here, like spiny ..  I think spiny is a smoker also...you should be a mod, Rick, maybe things would pick up.....



Thanks Charley. but as a wise man named Roid once said, they don't pay enough for me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 10, 2015)

Iron is a good Dude so not Mod material, the people around here know what the problems are........


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2015)

Prince forgot to send my xmas IML tshirt that's what's wrong


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Iron is a good Dude so not Mod material, the people around here know what the problems are........




what the hell! you're off my christmas card list!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 13, 2015)

SheriV said:


> what the hell! you're off my christmas card list!


Scary


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2015)

haha I'm an asshole incognito....


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank god. I thought this place had completely died


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think everyone went to asf


----------



## HeavyB (Jan 19, 2015)

This place had a ton of traffic when I joined it seems it has went down hill... I think it because we lost the damn like button..  Doesnt help the forum doesnt always work.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2015)

HeavyB said:


> This place had a ton of traffic when I joined it seems it has went down hill... I think it because we lost the damn like button..  Doesnt help the forum doesnt always work.


 

....  the rep stars & like button helped kill this place, I'll log on for a minute, see 'no new posts' and go somewhere else....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 19, 2015)

Hardly any new posts


----------



## the_predator (Jan 19, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  the rep stars & like button helped kill this place, I'll log on for a minute, see 'no new posts' and go somewhere else....


^Exactly this! Once rep stars and likes died, so did AG


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2015)

I think im gonna be over here more again...

asf has been feeling a bit stale to me lately..dunno why.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm about to pop a Xanny then pinn sum Prop and Ace. 

Then I'm gonna pop into the Clean Thread and see what's crackin'.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2015)

will there be pics of any kind? 

if not I'm not interested


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Speaking of pics did Sheri ever post the naked pics after her run with Masteron or whatever it was?  That was a fucking bust as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2015)

So there was no "bust" to be seen I'm guessing.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah I even looked for the thread in her started threads.  Couldn't find it.  Damn super moderators destroying the evidence...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> This forum used to be popping. Traffic has slowed almost to a standstill. We have plenty of members. *Whats the deal ladies and gents?*



It's dead everywhere.









charley said:


> ....  it's dead here, no new posts , used to like it here, thinking of stopping here & ASF 'pit'...



DON'T YOU DO IT!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g



IronAddict said:


> I heard from a real good man there's going to be a great new sponsor at ASF...but you didn't hear that from me.
> 
> As for this site don't leave Charly, *it's always darkest before the dawn.*
> 
> ...



_Brownie buddy? _



HeavyB said:


> This place had a ton of traffic *when I joined it seems it has went down hill...* I think it because we lost the damn like button..  Doesnt help the forum doesnt always work.



So you've identified yourself as the source of the problem? 








SheriV said:


> *I think im gonna be over here more again...*
> 
> asf has been feeling a bit stale to me lately..dunno why.



Increasing the size of your avatar would be a start.








raysd21 said:


> Yeah I even looked for the thread in her started threads.  Couldn't find it.  *Damn super moderators destroying the evidence...*



I didn't destroy evidence, but I _did _add an apostrophe to this thread's title.

...

_What?_


----------



## SFW (Jan 20, 2015)

My observations as to what happened to this site: LW went awol and for some reason, many others followed suit. Unless they were all her other accounts, it seems her departure played a part. The modding of KOS: no idea why traffic slowed after he was modded, perhaps many ass hurt people felt betrayed, scared, or something. The supermodding of sheriV: all of the losers who stalk her thinned out once she stopped posting. They follow her on asf, twitter and probably instagram now.

The de-modding of saney: he brought a perversion unmatched by many and the lack of shemale date stories brought things to a crawl. The azza effect: his presense here brought hundreds of posts and threads a day, mainly by tall paul, or whatever name he goes by now. SIL: his departure left us void of hilarity and organic surprises. Whether it be a recipe for saurkraut or an azza asshole photoshop, he contributed big. Chico: after being deported, his open chat contributions slowed down, which brought that section to a standstill. LAM: abducted by interdimensional entities, possibly at a rothschild underground base. He brought alternative wisdom and good reading. His departure left a hole in OC. If i left you out, you are not relevant and contributed nothing. As it stands, my barely legal thread is the sole traffic source for this site with thousands of views daily. Youre welcome prince.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah that about sums it up.   The like button and rep stars also discouraged some of the more needy and insecure among us....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Jan 20, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I think im gonna be over here more again...
> 
> asf has been feeling a bit stale to me lately..dunno why.




Is this similar to you telling me my ballz tasted stale...but you continued to suxk them?


----------



## s2h (Jan 20, 2015)

SFW said:


> My observations as to what happened to this site: LW went awol and for some reason, many others followed suit. Unless they were all her other accounts, it seems her departure played a part. The modding of KOS: no idea why traffic slowed after he was modded, perhaps many ass hurt people felt betrayed, scared, or something. The supermodding of sheriV: all of the losers who stalk her thinned out once she stopped posting. They follow her on asf, twitter and probably instagram now.
> 
> The de-modding of saney: he brought a perversion unmatched by many and the lack of shemale date stories brought things to a crawl. The azza effect: his presense here brought hundreds of posts and threads a day, mainly by tall paul, or whatever name he goes by now. SIL: his departure left us void of hilarity and organic surprises. Whether it be a recipe for saurkraut or an azza asshole photoshop, he contributed big. Chico: after being deported, his open chat contributions slowed down, which brought that section to a standstill. LAM: abducted by interdimensional entities, possibly at a rothschild underground base. He brought alternative wisdom and good reading. His departure left a hole in OC. If i left you out, you are not relevant and contributed nothing. As it stands, my barely legal thread is the sole traffic source for this site with thousands of views daily. Youre welcome prince.




You shall recieve theCptns extra small IML used T-shirt nobody got for Christmas..

Keep up the good work trooper....

PS..Sheri was supermodded due to agreeing to a old clause in the IML by laws...those who provide oral pleasure and swallow shall prosper..code 1swallO.69


----------



## s2h (Jan 20, 2015)

Curt James said:


> It's dead everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surely not as dead as Rx hustle Curto...you should.get Tranny of God to post here in AG...these fellas love a chick with a dick...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 20, 2015)

is there any chance someone could stop by and crack my back?

thatd be great


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2015)

SFW said:


> My observations as to what happened to this site: LW went awol and for some reason, many others followed suit. Unless they were all her other accounts, it seems her departure played a part. The modding of KOS: no idea why traffic slowed after he was modded, perhaps many ass hurt people felt betrayed, scared, or something. The supermodding of sheriV: all of the losers who stalk her thinned out once she stopped posting. They follow her on asf, twitter and probably instagram now.
> 
> The de-modding of saney: he brought a perversion unmatched by many and the lack of shemale date stories brought things to a crawl. The azza effect: his presense here brought hundreds of posts and threads a day, mainly by tall paul, or whatever name he goes by now. SIL: his departure left us void of hilarity and organic surprises. Whether it be a recipe for saurkraut or an azza asshole photoshop, he contributed big. Chico: after being deported, his open chat contributions slowed down, which brought that section to a standstill. LAM: abducted by interdimensional entities, possibly at a rothschild underground base. He brought alternative wisdom and good reading. His departure left a hole in OC. If i left you out, you are not relevant and contributed nothing. As it stands, my barely legal thread is the sole traffic source for this site with thousands of views daily. Youre welcome prince.



.....  this is all true imo, SIL was a funny dude, but when we found out that Sil is an Azza gimmick , we all lost our lunch......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2015)

SFW said:


> My observations as to what happened to this site: LW went awol and for some reason, many others followed suit. Unless they were all her other accounts, it seems her departure played a part. The modding of KOS: no idea why traffic slowed after he was modded, perhaps many ass hurt people felt betrayed, scared, or something. The supermodding of sheriV: all of the losers who stalk her thinned out once she stopped posting. They follow her on asf, twitter and probably instagram now.
> 
> The de-modding of saney: he brought a perversion unmatched by many and the lack of shemale date stories brought things to a crawl. The azza effect: his presense here brought hundreds of posts and threads a day, mainly by tall paul, or whatever name he goes by now. SIL: his departure left us void of hilarity and organic surprises. Whether it be a recipe for saurkraut or an azza asshole photoshop, he contributed big. Chico: after being deported, his open chat contributions slowed down, which brought that section to a standstill. LAM: abducted by interdimensional entities, possibly at a rothschild underground base. He brought alternative wisdom and good reading. His departure left a hole in OC. If i left you out, you are not relevant and contributed nothing. As it stands, my barely legal thread is the sole traffic source for this site with thousands of views daily. Youre welcome prince.



I think SFWs contributions are sorely missed. Including but not limited to:
-a string of promising yet incomplete logs
- anti-Zionist rantings and LW loathing
- regular attempts to bring male public hair back into vogue
- the only Italian jew in the DRSE


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2015)

I miss sfw nudes


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## [SIL] (Jan 21, 2015)

SIL was a funny dude


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 21, 2015)

SIL was a fag but made this place lively


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I miss sfw nudes



Me too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2015)

Need more ghey
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206002-how-to-post-before-pics?p=3336445#post3336445


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2015)

s2h said:


> Surely not as dead as Rx hustle Curto...you should.get *Tranny of God* to post here in AG...these fellas love a chick with a dick...



No one wants that.

_No one._


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2015)

Curt, capt, sheri, s2h...you guys make this forum happen. Plus youre all very lean, muscular, attractive and post very interesting things.....


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2015)

SFW said:


> Curt, capt, sheri, s2h...you guys make this forum happen. Plus youre all very lean, muscular, attractive and post very interesting things.....


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2015)

So this place died partially because of my De-modding? That kinda felt good.

Anyhow, someone needs to try this TrannyUrine I have. I need a tester. Just send Addy and TrannyUrine will arrive... i'll wrap it in December paper so it feels like a late Xmas gift.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saney said:


> So this place died partially because of my De-modding? That kinda felt good.
> 
> Anyhow, someone needs to try this TrannyUrine I have. I need a tester. Just send Addy and TrannyUrine will arrive... i'll wrap it in December paper so it feels like a late Xmas gift.



Wait what?  I can test but not sure what you mean


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2015)

SFW said:


> Curt, capt, sheri, s2h...you guys make this forum happen. Plus youre all very lean, muscular, attractive and post very interesting things.....




dude at least I have tits

and how come you didn't include DJ in this?

eat a bowl of uncircumcised dicks


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Wait what?  I can test but not sure what you mean



yea. Send me your Home Address.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2015)

SheriV said:


> eat a bowl of uncircumcised dicks



that's alot of foreskin. better slow cook that. Maybe Bbg sauce?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 25, 2015)

Just a spoonful of sugar makes the penis go down


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2015)

Saney said:


> So this place died partially because of my De-modding? That kinda felt good.
> 
> Anyhow, someone needs to try this TrannyUrine I have. I need a tester. Just send Addy and TrannyUrine will arrive... i'll wrap it in December paper so it feels like a late Xmas gift.



Even if I'm fat and haven't seen the inside of a gym in 2 weeks?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2015)

Saney said:


> So this place died partially because of my De-modding? That kinda felt good.
> 
> Anyhow, someone needs to try this TrannyUrine I have. I need a tester. Just send Addy and TrannyUrine will arrive... i'll wrap it in December paper so it feels like a late Xmas gift.



I want an envelope of pubes sent. Just like the good old times.


----------



## CG (Feb 5, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I want an envelope of pubes sent. Just like the good old times.



I want a dirty sock


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2015)

Send me the sock worn and used as your cum puppet.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2015)

Ask, PonyShow how lovely his sock was


----------



## Tesla (Feb 6, 2015)




----------

